# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Grupi - "HANA BAND"

## Davius

*Grupi - "HANA BAND"*

Bendi "HANA" është një grup i ri në skenën e estradës kosovare të zhanrit të muzikës zbavitëse Pop-Rock. Është formuar si rezultat i bashkëpunimit shumëvjeçar të këtyre muziktarëve ndërmjet veti, por në rrethana tjera muzikore, sepse secili prej tyre ka qenë i angazhuar në ndonjë prej grupeve të mëdha të skenës sonë muzikore. 

*Nga kush përbëhet BEND'i?*

_Murat Shabani LLAPA (Daulle)_
Është i lindur në Mitrovicë. Është një prej themeluesve të grupit T.N.T. më 1974. Gjithashtu është pjesëmarrës aktiv në të gjitha albumet e grupit T.N.T. (gjithsej 8) pra prej albumit të pare "DASMA" më 1985 deri te i fundit "PËRTEJ VEHTES" më 2002. Ka punuar si muziktar profesional në cilësinë e daullistit në orkestrën e RTP-së, kurse ka qenë edhe njëri prej iniciuesve të themelimit të Big-Bandit të RTK-së, ku punon edhe sot. 

_Valon Gashi (Kitarë)_
Është i lindur në Prishtinë. Me kitarë nisi të merret qysh prej moshës 15 vjeçare me insistimin e të vëllait, Burimit. Në vitin 1993, si 17 vjeç, u shpall kitaristi më i mire në festivalin e Rock muzikës në Pejë. Ka qenë anëtar i këtyre bendeve: Troja, Purgatory, Sel.039, Quasi Fusion Band, Ilir Bajri Jazz Band, Lulzim Osmani Jazz Band, Elita 5 dhe XXL. 

_Valton Besimi (Sintisajzer)_
Është i lindur në Prizren. Prej vitit 1993 ka qenë anëtar i grupit T.N.T. Ka marrë pjesë në realizimin dhe programimin e 7 albumeve të grupit T.N.T., prej BIONDINËS më 1995 deri te i fundit "PËRTEJ VEHTES" më 2002. Po ashtu ka realizuar edhe albume tjera për këngëtarët e estradës sonë. 

_Kaltrina Selimi (Vokal)_
Është e lindur në Prishtinë, ku edhe kreu shkollimin fillor dhe të mesëm në shkollën e muzikës "Prenk Jakova". Për here të pare si këngëtare është paraqitur në vitin 2003,në spektaklin garues 'Dua të jem" ku edhe zuri vendin e pare. Ndikimet në muzikë i gjen në muzikën e lehtë, kryesisht te artistët muzikor të Shqipërisë. 

Eshte nje grup me prespektive dhe qe premton muzike cilesore ne "tregun shqiptare te muzikes"

----------


## Ermelita

Davius mer drec , hapa forumin vetem e vetem per te filluar nje teme diskutimi per Hana bandin por ti qenke treguar me i shpejte , te lumte. 
  Hana band eshte nej grup qe ia vlen te degjohet , momentalisht kane dy kenge , : Ende e dua " dhe "Problem shume serioz " qe eshte lansuar se fundmi bashke me videoklipin e xhiruar neper rivierat e Turqise . 
 Ky grup erdhi si nje meteor ne skene tone per ti dhene muzikes sadopak sensualitet dhe origjinalitet kur dihet se ky grup perbehet nga profesioniste qe kane performuar ne grupet me te medha shqiptare te rockut . 
 Kur dihet se sa u pelqyen dy kenget e ketij grupi , mbetet vetem te shpresohet qe keta profesioniste nuk do te ndalen se punuari dhe nuk "do tu rritet mendja "  se vertete e kane permbushur misonin e tyre , qe te sjellin nje imazh te ri ne pop-rockun kosowar e me gjere . 
 Suksese "Romanitkeve " dhe na sjelllshin kenge edhe me te bukura ne te ardhmen . 
   Per ju , adhrues te Hana bandit , web faqja eshte : www.hanaband.com .

----------


## cool_dancer

Shume shume e adhuroj Kaltrina Selimin
isha martu ne vend me at yll
hajt dikush mi ndreq punet me Kaltrinen se per ta i shesh 3 shpijat sa i kam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dodoni

cooldancer, per pak nuk po ta mberrika njeri, se thane qe kater shpia e kish cmimin Kaltrina. 

Kaltrina eshte xixe, sen i forte. 

E kane qit edhe albumin e pare ky grupi Hana Band, te mire jane, i kane edhe dy kange tjera qe une i kam ndi prej tyne, Paradoks edhe nja tjeter Ora 12 e nates.

----------


## Gysi1

jeni shum  te mire te pa par

----------


## StormAngel

Une njehere i kam ndjekur Hana Bandin ne Gostivar.
Te mire ishin. Ne kompjuter i kam nja dy kenge ne video, sa per tu kujtuar se kush jane ose kush kane qene Hana Band dhe kaq.

----------


## Wind_of_Change

Ate kengen problem shume serioz e kane te bukur, me pelqen.
Dhe videoklipin e kane shume te mire.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nje kenge me pelqen nga ky grup Hana Band - Problem shume serioz.mp3  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bl3ri

Nga promovimi i videoklipit Sytë e zi
-------------
Në fillim ishte Kaltrina Selimi (e quajtën të mrekullueshme)... 
pastaj erdhi Ryve Kajtazi (një aktore që nisi karrierën e këngëtares)... 
dhe më në fund edhe Mjellma Berisha 
------
Pas disa renovimeve, Hana Band u kthehet hiteve

Sytë e zi me dy zeshkane

Ryva Kajtazi dhe Mjellma Berisha janë paraqitur për herë të parë së bashku në këngën e re të grupit, e titulluar Sytë e zi. Edhe një këngë që, sipas anëtarëve të grupit, suksesin e ka të garantuar

MANIK BEGOLLI

Me dy vokalistet e reja, Ryve Kajtazi dhe Mjellma Berisha, Hana Band e ka promovuar këngën më të re, e titulluar Sytë e zi. Anëtari i grupit, Valton Besimi, tha se deri më tash Hana... ka promovuar vetëm hite dhe do ta vazhdojë traditën edhe me renovimet e bëra në grup.
Kënga është ritmike dhe shpresoj se do ti pushtojë zemrat e adhuruesve, siç ka ndodhur deri më tash.
Tre anëtarët e grupit në fillim kishin menduar ta marrin vetëm një vokaliste, por më pas kishin vendosur për dy, për shkak të mbrëmjeve të shumta muzikore, brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës.
Këngëtarja e dytë, Mjellma, nuk do ta luajë rolin e back vokalistes, por do ta kultivojë stilin e vet, atë të muzikës shqiptare dhe të muzikës së huaj zbavitëse, tha Besimi
Hana... po vazhdon me formulën tashmë të njohur  një këngë në dy muaj dhe pas editimit të tetë këngëve - albumi.
Kënga më e re Sytë e zi është realizuar nga Valon Gashi dhe Murat Shabani-Llapa, me tekst të Ilir Beranit. Ndërkaq, videoklipi është realizuar në një diskotekë, në Tetovë. 
Pejania Mjellma Berisha tha se në grup ka ardhur falë këngëtares Kajtazi, me të cilën ka raporte të mira. Pasi është pëlqyer nga anëtarët e grupit, është bërë pjesë e Hanës....
Më herët nuk kam pasur rastin të punoj me një grup profesionist si ky. Është punë shumë e mirë. Ne e njohim njëra-tjetrën dhe përshtatemi mes vete.
Për këngën e re, Berisha thotë se do të bëhet hit dhe do ti pëlqejë publikut. Ajo, po ashtu, beson se do tia arrijë ti mbulojë mbrëmjet e shumta muzikore.
Këngëtarja Ryve Kajtazi tha se Mjellmën e kishte dëgjuar më herët duke kënduar live dhe i kishte pëlqyer. Ajo e ka një veti të mirë - raportet private di ti mbajë shkëlqyeshëm. Pa raporte të mira, nuk reflektohet për të mirë as puna në grup .
Për këngën, ndërkaq, Kajtazi tha se është hit, si edhe të tjerat deri më tash. Sipas saj, zëri i saj dhe i koleges po përputhen mirë. E kemi filluar një punë të re dhe të madhe dhe besoj se secila këngë do të jetë më e mirë se tjetra. Unë më parë nuk kam kënduar live, por për një kohë të shkurtër kam arritur ta mësoj gjithë repertorin e këngëve.

P.s. I lus moderatoret te vendojne po deshen ndonje foto te HanaBand me pamjen e rre sepse une nuk di me vendu foto ketu ....

----------


## valooo

Hmmm Hana Band Prej qe eshte larguar Kaltrina prej grupit si kom ne qef mo ajo e ka arrit ket fam dhe tash keta po mundohen me vazhdo  por nje dihet se Kaltrina ka bere qe Grupi Hana Band te jet ketu ku eshte 

P.S per Adhurusin qe ka kerku disa foto te reja ....




Hana Band - Grupi me Ryva Kajtazin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## valooo

Ndersa ketu jane komplet Grupi - me Ryven dhe Mjellmen ( kane dal si me kane foto montazh ) 

Ju pershendes

----------


## valooo

Ndersa kjo eshte ajo per te cilen cool_dancer i ofroj 3 shpijat hahahaha ska faj bre se qysh heren e pare kur e kom pa jom dashuru ne Kaltrinen  :xhemla:   :pa dhembe:  


eheee veq kqyrni

----------


## valooo

masi veq jemi te grupi Hana Band do e postoj edhe kengen e tyre me te re Syt e zi 

*Hana Band - Syt e zi 
Link:*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UZ6RUORN

ndegjim te kendshem 

Ju pershendes

----------


## Bl3ri

Me Kaltrinen ska ....... ma e mira eshte ..... Ryva sun i vjen as te gishti i kembes Kaltrines....

----------


## marius

Kenga e tyre Paradox dhe Problem Shume Serioz Me kane Pelqyer Shume.



..................Gjynah Qe Iku Kaltrina!

----------


## Bl3ri

Kaltrina do dal perseri me albumin dhe clipet e saj.........ata qe humben jane ato burrecat qe e kan prishur kontraten qe e kan pasur me Kaltrinen.....sepse hanaBand eshte pelqyer per shkak te Kaltrines e jo per ato burrat e plak..... :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Kaltrina ka kenduar e jo ato....

----------


## dodoni

Kaltrina e ka zerin shume te bukur por kjo kengetarja e re ne Syte e Zi me duket qe e ka zerin edhe me te bukur se Kaltrina. 

Kenge shume e bukur kjo Syte e Zi.

----------


## dibrani2006

per mua eshte nje grup i zgjedhur mire

----------


## Kettti

Por kjo kengetare e re qe eshte ardhe qe po kendon ne vende te ketyre dy kengetareve pra e re .........qka mund te themi pra per Teuta Blaka ,e di qe eshte e njohur per te te gjithe qfare mendimi keni per te ,une them: qe eshte me me mira gjer me tani.Kengetare e qelluar per mendimin tim.

----------


## Beni_The_Great

A mos e din dikush sa vjeçe është kjo Kaltrina Selimi se bash po mpëlqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------

